# General > Music >  L2d Society

## K dragon

im well aware that this is a music forum, but their are a few people who go on this forum that know of my filmgroups work. so i would just like to post an announcement.


the well dressed man pilot has not recieved enough views on the you tube network, so at the moment the semi length feature will not be put into production, until more intrest is generated. i apologise to many as the pilot could not be put onto tvcaithness as it had three swearwords in it and its not suitable for a "family website" apologies. plus i cant put a link up as it would lead to what they deem unsuitable content. sorry again.

but the announcemnt is to...well....announce that the group is currently writing a semi feature entitled "THE SUFFERING"

again we are not sure this will be allowed on tvcaithness. but the finished product will not be available until next year.

we are not sure yet but we may ask local musicians to contribute to the soundtrack. not definate, but its an idea we are discussing.

thanks and sorry for the irrelevant placing of such a post.

----------


## K dragon

la dee da da dum dee da.

read the post swines lol

----------


## Chobbersjnr

> la dee da da dum dee da.
> 
> read the post swines lol


ermmmm

lets see

thinks for a second whilst scratching chin

NO!!!!!!!!!!!! read it yourself ::  

hope "The Suffering" goes well

"swines" indeed of all the lip

----------


## Gleber2

> la dee da da dum dee da.
> 
> read the post swines lol


Nah, I prefer the News of the World.

----------


## K dragon

lol

thanks for the encouragment.

NEWS OF THE WORLD!

bah, i feel dirty now lol

----------


## Chobbersjnr

> lol
> 
> thanks for the encouragment.
> 
> NEWS OF THE WORLD!
> 
> bah, i feel dirty now lol


he could've said the sun

----------


## K dragon

AHHH!!

no! okay i now need to bathe in a big tub of bleach. yuck!

----------


## roblovesplastic

bleach yer skin baby

like mike, eee heee. jackson

just doing it ::

----------


## Chobbersjnr

uh oh

enter "the suffering"

mr. Lplastic I've been speaking to the gimp that's resident in your area, be expecting a call ::

----------


## roblovesplastic

> uh oh
> 
> enter "the suffering"
> 
> mr. Lplastic I've been speaking to the gimp that's resident in your area, be expecting a call


 
could u suck any more?

----------


## Reev

what we on?????????????

----------


## roblovesplastic

> what we on?????????????


i canny say it

ur not on msn? ::

----------


## Chobbersjnr

> could u suck any more?


only if I was you & thank what ever lord there may be, I'm not

----------


## Reev

chobs, you use msn if so

reevzeta@hotmail.com

ADD ME

----------


## moncur

> chobs, you use msn if so
> 
> reevzeta@hotmail.com
> 
> ADD ME


Don't do it. i did and can't seem to get rid of him these days!

----------


## Chobbersjnr

> Don't do it. i did and can't seem to get rid of him these days!


I was just thinking a blast once a week is about tolerable

just

----------


## roblovesplastic

> only if I was you & thank what ever lord there may be, I'm not


in your eyes

----------


## Chobbersjnr

> in your eyes


everyone knows how suckworthy you are Rob just get on up & admit it ::

----------


## Reev

i feel unwanted

----------


## Chobbersjnr

> i feel unwanted


awwwww

I think I'l split & stop hi jacking KD's thread

----------


## moncur

> i feel unwanted


Hurrah! at last! My work here is done!

----------


## K dragon

HEY!!

enough of this egotistcal rubbish. most of you are respected musicians.

grown adults older than me!

as i said respected musicians, been playing for years and always give a good positive show,

SO IF YOU CAN RECIEVE RESPECT HOW ABOUT GIVING SOME TO EACH OTHER.

i find it pathetic and childish.

----------


## Gleber2

> i find it pathetic and childish.


But they are pathetic and childish. ::

----------


## K dragon

i wouldnt know, dont personally know many of you.


but after making my view clear,

this is relevant TO THE POST

feel fre to go on youtube and type Thelivetodiesociety into the search bar and check our uploaded vids.

we have many more to upload from last year, over 9 of them.

now i understand that it leads to unsuitable content so i am warning you that caithness.org have deemed some material unsuitable, so i warn in advance.

if for a very unfair reason i become banned......... see you all in a month. 

if you wanna get in touch wit me

leave a message on www.myspace.com/davidjhobbs

or leave a message in the old and every so dusty and un- updated website
www.livetodiesociety.funtigo.com

thanks in advance to anyone who checks our videos out and we upload stuff often. thanks

----------


## Chobbersjnr

> HEY!!
> 
> enough of this egotistcal rubbish. most of you are respected musicians.
> 
> grown adults older than me!
> 
> as i said respected musicians, been playing for years and always give a good positive show,
> 
> SO IF YOU CAN RECIEVE RESPECT HOW ABOUT GIVING SOME TO EACH OTHER.
> ...


no chance I've practicing for years at inflating my ego & being downright disrespectful to everybody

& being pathetic & childish is not something that just happens it takes years of hard graft, Deemac knows all about it ::  


so there

----------


## K dragon

nothing to be proud of.

----------


## moncur

> no chance I've practicing for years at inflating my ego & being downright disrespectful to everybody
> 
> & being pathetic & childish is not something that just happens it takes years of hard graft, Deemac knows all about it 
> 
> 
> so there


I'll drink to that!

Egos are the sole reason why transit vans have double doors at the back - So as to provide enough clearance for any big headed duress wannabe acts!

----------


## Reev

> I'll drink to that!
> 
> Egos are the sole reason why transit vans have double doors at the back - So as to provide enough clearance for any big headed duress wannabe acts!


 :: 

excellent

also dragon, dont worry about all this little attacks some of us throw at each other, most of us are simply throwing pointless little things at each other waiting for the funniest response, ill say this here once and once only, i respect all of my fellow muso buddies, proud of each and every one of them, yeah, including roblike

its all harmles banter man (well, it is form my side anyways), but hey, maybe your talking bout sutin else buddy

......................im going to live to regret this comment

 ::

----------


## moncur

I concur with Reev,

BTW Reev, U owe me money for new tyres and suspension. The sheer mass of u has caused uneven wear & tear on my car tyres and suspension. I nearly died on the drive through to wick today thanks to your inconsiderate actions!

----------


## Reev

if i do recall, it was my father you gave a lift home too last night, and who gave you on final driving lesson, MWA HAHAHAHA

----------


## moncur

oh yeah thats right. I forgot to mention to broken passenger seat aswell

----------


## K dragon

duly noted reev.

i do understand their is friendly banter,

but i was only adressing a few on this forum.

but i know most of you are having a laugh.

does deemac live at thurso east by chance?

----------


## moncur

> does deemac live at thurso east by chance?


Hmmmm don't think anyone should answer that as deemac surely has a right to keep his address secret if he wishes to. If deemac wishes people to know where he lives, he will tell them. Basic internet common sense.

PS i dont know who deemac is or where he lives.

----------


## Chobbersjnr

> but i was only adressing a few on this forum.
> 
> 
> 
> does deemac live at thurso east by chance?


& the few are????, you've tweeked curiosity here senor flame thrower

& Deemac now that would be telling, wouldn't it

No is the answer but every one knows Deemac lives (obviously) on Planet Deemac ::  

mwaha see you next gig D.

----------


## Chobbersjnr

BTW Moncur I broke the suspension on a large mercedes van once

----------


## K dragon

lol

i aint saying who it was gleber.

okay, deemac dont live there mistaken identity.

and i didnt want to know his actual address, just the general area. im not that stupid.

hmm senior flame thrower, i like. (sniggers very sly like)

----------


## K dragon

sorry i meant chobbers

----------


## moncur

> BTW Moncur I broke the suspension on a large mercedes van once


We're u doing ben a favour and getting him an order from the chippy?

----------


## Gleber2

> sorry i meant chobbers


Just as well you apologised or I would have got my friend St George to sharpen his sword and come after you Dragon.

----------


## K dragon

i have a few of my own lol

plus im trained to use them....

BRING IT ON!!!

 lmao!

----------


## Reev

> We're u doing ben a favour and getting him an order from the chippy?


yup, all the chippies, all the chinese's, the indian restaurant, even some orders form the central and stuff, through to wick to empty all their places as well

but alas, this was not enough to satisfy my hunger

----------


## Chobbersjnr

> i have a few of my own lol
> 
> plus im trained to use them....
> 
> BRING IT ON!!!
> 
> lmao!


LMAO as they say

"wi' ma hands tied till ma feet bey"

"I'll plant e' heel o' ma boot square atween yer eyes bey"

swords pppfffftttt

talk like a pirate OK

AAAAARRRRRGGGGGHHHHHHHH

----------


## K dragon

uh huh isaac.

and since when did i care what you think......

oh wait i didnt.

funny how that worked out.

and your a bitshort for a pirate aint you.

btw.....pirates use rapiers and cutlass's, mine are samurai and katana.

licensed an legal btw lol

----------


## Reev

Katana's rule

that and a Wakizashi

YEAH

i suppose when you get the sets its usually a Tanto on the top, a Katana in the middle and the Wakizashi at the bottom, i love it all

so ace

----------


## moncur

hmmm pirates crossed wi caithnessians???? hmmm we could make a film called "Pirates o' e' cariBEYin!"

----------


## K dragon

more movies uploaded on youtube.

WARNING THERE ARE SWEARWORDS.

so if your offended by curse words then dont check it out.

also caithness.org is not responsible for the vid.

----------


## Chobbersjnr

> uh huh isaac.
> 
> and since when did i care what you think......
> 
> oh wait i didnt.
> 
> funny how that worked out.
> 
> and your a bitshort for a pirate aint you.
> ...


they're dwarf pirates you wannabe Jap

& if anybody cared what anybody else thought everyone would die of shock

go figure ::  

BTW it was national talk like a pirate day

----------


## K dragon

really? i thought it was be bugged by isaac day.

and you did a fab job.

you wanna be musical god.

----------


## Chobbersjnr

> really? i thought it was be bugged by isaac day.
> 
> and you did a fab job.
> 
> you wanna be musical god.


Look dragon dude who's this isaac guy anyway

I have a honours degree in bugging people mr. Fire breather

& do I wanna be, listen chap I am a musical god (in my own studio)

----------


## K dragon

funny you have isaacs album cover as your icon.

and im amazed at that statement. no musician is a musical god.

music is an expression of self.

music is passion, as is any form of art.

a musician is nothing but a vagabond, a traveller of the mental stimulas.

a musician is someone who searches for more than fame money glory or the need to satisfy their own selfish and putrid hunger to feed their ego.

a musician is someone who searches for "self". the knowlegde of understanding, the knowledge to get by and understand why we suffer. music is the power to enlighten and love, to feel all the emotions that there are to feel.

a god.......no i dont think so.

an egotistal meglomanaic........yes.

and as for that degree..........shove it.

----------


## Chobbersjnr

> funny you have isaacs album cover as your icon.
> 
> and im amazed at that statement. no musician is a musical god.
> 
> music is an expression of self.
> 
> music is passion, as is any form of art.
> 
> a musician is nothing but a vagabond, a traveller of the mental stimulas.
> ...


hmm really coming the cheek Mr. Hobbs

can never tell if you're having a laugh or being serious

----------


## Chobbersjnr

egotistical megalomaniac

wow bet it took you a while to look that one up

anyhow since you feel so strongly about my strange warped posting I'll leave your thread at peace & will bug you no more with my large ego

& for the record I am Isaac, BOOM there for all to see 

now kindly stop reffering to me by name as I don't generally do it to many others

byeee

----------


## K dragon

new song uploaded on www.myspace.com/davidjhobbs

its the rock version of the theme i have wriiten for upcoming film project "the suffering"

----------


## BigKev

whow!!!!

Calm down guys!!

Hehe

Just imagine if it came down to a scrap:

KDragon armed with his samurai  sword and katana, and chobbers armed with acoustic guitar, 

I would bet on chobbers personally. . . .

Chobbers 5:1

KDragon 13:1 (cos hes got swords!!)


Any takers???

----------


## theboysintheband

> funny you have isaacs album cover as your icon.
> 
> and im amazed at that statement. no musician is a musical god.
> 
> music is an expression of self.
> 
> music is passion, as is any form of art.
> 
> a musician is nothing but a vagabond, a traveller of the mental stimulas.
> ...


 
a musician is a preformer of music. nowt else about it. 

i dont search for ''self''. Im still a musician all the same.

----------


## midi2304

I just wanted to post a comment here.

I watched Kreepy Colin and thought it was pants.

Then I watched Well Dressed Man. I was blown away. Guys that was truely impressive. The mood was excellent. The soundtrack was great. The choreography obviously took a bit of planning. I don't know if you guys have a full script somewhere but I for one would love to see this all. I'm very much into Japanese culture, anime, Oldboy, Infernal Affairs, that type of thing and this seems to very stylishly take influences from these. 

I'm sorry you didn't get the number of viewing you'd have liked on YouTube but I sincerely hope you consider spending more time on this project.

----------


## K dragon

yeah our new stuff is more thought out, thank you for the comments.


kreepy colin was a laugh project. just a few guys and a camera you know?

it was done when we first started, but TWDM project, yes that had some thought, we have a basic backbone to the story and we would really love to do it. but not enough intrest is being generated. the intial plans with our full or semi length features is to release them as small dvds in good vibe. they will be free, or just about two pound.

but thank you for the critiscm and intrest.

if you wanna see that full length version made spread the word.

thanks

----------


## midi2304

K Dragon (I assume it's Dave) I would really like to speak to you about some of the things you are doing off this forum? Would you consider adding me to your msn?

My name is Dave and my msn is midi2304@hotmail.co.uk

Hopefully speak to you soon.

----------


## moncur

Remember Kids,

Guitarist needed
Bassist needed
Pots n Pans Player needed
Opera Singer needed
Gymnast needed
Roadie needed
Tuba player needed

----------


## K dragon

whatever man, kiss my rear.

----------


## Gleber2

> whatever man, kiss my rear.


Tut Tut, how uncharitable!!!!!! :Smile:

----------


## Saxo01

just fitted new pick ups 2 my ibanez paf pro in the neck  & a fred in the bridge & they sound bollox

----------


## Saxo01

as they say old is best

----------


## K dragon

http://livetodiesociety.funtigo.com/?cr=1&rfm=y

news page has been updated

----------


## theboss

That's some funky music on your website there!

Is that a sample of the L2D album?

----------


## K dragon

no lol, it comes with the tool kit for creating it.

l2d band is dead. but me and george are currently creating music together, so i guess him and me are the l2d band, plus....DONT GO NEAR THE L2D ALBUM PEOPLE IT SUCKS!!!

im so ashamed of it.

its terrible compared to what i do and geroge does now.

oh while im at it just thought i would mention i have finished my new album and it will be released through good vibe early next year.

and yes it will be very low budget looking again as i do everything from home lol

later folks

----------


## zebedy

K dragon... why dont u and george do L2D as an acoustic act...

Get ure self giggin aagain then that way?

----------


## K dragon

not really an acoustic group. we use synths and heavy guitar.

our songs would sound empty if they were just acoustic.

nice thought though, thanks

----------


## Jeid

Ok, so... are we actually gonna see L2D ever?

----------


## K dragon

not unless someone starts filling out my application for a drummer and a guitarist and a bassist lol

by the way good show in redwood while i got your attention.

----------


## Jeid

Hrm, frustrating.

Oh, thanks very much, glad you enjoyed it.

----------


## scridge

ahhh i had no idea you had a new feature up and running. i shall have to go pay it a visit right now. glad to hear the society is doing stuff. look forward to getting back and catching up over the xmas period. if theres anything i can help with round then as well, dont hesistate to ask/demand

----------


## theboysintheband

Why don't you try usin' a drum machine or sumthin, with bass programmed in aswell?

Im not a fan of drum machines (being a drummer) but don't shoot the idea down straight away. U've been advertising for a drummer and bass player (for a good while now) but no luck.U not willing to try acoustic stuff. 

I dont really see much other options for u if ur lookin' to get back giggin' troops. Maybe worth a shot. At least until folk see u live and then may be interested in signin' up...

----------


## K dragon

well at the moment as musch as i would love to start gigging, im setting up my own methods of rcording music, not top quality but, just a liitle sumthin. im currently saving for a decent set of digital drums, so i can do my own beats and not that god awful machine lol.

yo scridge hope all is well, shall see what we can put you through lol, just give me a call or summat when your up dude.

thanks to all who have replied and left messages, appreciate it.

----------

